# the falling step



## sonsage (Jun 15, 2008)

Question about the "falling step" in the straight lead. The term is misleading. I was told to land softly on the lead foot. Before, I was trying to emphasize the falling, downward motion ..... almost stomping my foot when I land.

Since you land softly on the lead foot after the push off, the motion is more like a missile going horizontally towards the target instead of a downward fall. Is this correct?


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 5, 2008)

sonsage said:


> Since you land softly on the lead foot after the push off, the motion is more like a missile going horizontally towards the target instead of a downward fall. Is this correct?


Yes.  In fact, if you're able, pull yourself even farther forward with the toes and ball of your lead foot.  The entire purpose is to direct all of your momentum toward and through the target, with the momentum completely focused inside the fist.


----------

